# Ceasers Creek



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I've never been to C C.Can someone give me the low down on the lake.What's it like,very busy,pleasure boaters and jet skiers.Are there coves to get away from them,no wake zones.Hows the fishing,bass,cats and what else?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

CC has a good population of all the fish mentioned plus saugeye and has been stocked with muskies since 1998. Right now is a great time to fish for the crappie and saugeye. Don't get people started on the pleasure boat situation or the jet skiers, it can be rediculous. Be prepared to do the majority of your fishing early. There are some nice protected coves and no wake zones but still the big power boats and jet skis will buzz you all day while fishing. It can get annoying, and I generally do not have that much of a problem with others who choose to ski or just run around (it is there right). That lake on weekends is just way to crowded. Good Luck!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I kind of thought it might be a very crowded lake.Might go up on a friday.I don't have a problem with pleasure boaters as long as they show a little respect to other people as i do.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

The lake is a joke on a nice weekend. We have had to wait over an hour to load our boat because of the people going in or coming out. I have seen big boats come back in the coves and just hammer it. That lake is off limits for me on the weekends.


----------



## jayjc77 (May 19, 2004)

I'd be more than happy to show you around CC stampede -- just hope that you are an early bird!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, yes, and yes to all your questions posed.....
As far as respect, don't count on it, I've been on anchor & had boats still almost hit me, been trolling there & had my lines cut by jet skis & a sailboat, had a bass boat do about 60 MPH 20' away from me cutting thru a no wake zone and also jumping right up on other spots while I was working them (Tuesday night tournaments-those guys are worse than the jet skis..  ). I had to stop fishing there due to an overpowering desire to take a gun & shoot someone !!   
NOW.........if you get on the water before sunup and head back to the ramps by 9:30 AM at the latest, on a weekday (Mon-Thursday) it can be okay.... 
Fishing can be good for whitebass, saugeye at times. I guess there's a healthy population of bass with the 15" limit now.
It's really a nice lake, clean and deep. It's the busiest lake in OH I think. Due to being about the only unlimited HP Lake near Cinti and Dayton, it gets alot of traffic.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like C C will still be an untried lake for me.Will look at other lakes to try.Sounds a lot worse than eastfork and it's bad enough.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Good choice! I only fish Caesar's in April and November. At least East Fork can be fished during weekdays in summer.

Danny


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

In 1999 I fished my first WOWC tournament at C C on a sunday and won 1st place and big fish by taking a saugeye on the hump in the middle of the day with the big boats running all around us. In fact just as we netted the fish a boat load went by and cheered as we pulled it in.
In 2000 we placed 1st in the WOWC there again with 5 eyes at 9lbs and something all taken off of the hump in the middle of all the boat traffic in the middle of the day again on a sunday. I know it is a problem but you just have to learn to deal with it. The boat ramps are something else on the weekends. When you have a lake just 10 miles from a city like Dayton you will have problems.
Ther are large numbers of good size eyes in this lake and they are very hard to get except for a few who know how to get them. I have boke off more large fish there than I would care to mention. This is a deep clear lake that offers many problems that we have to deal with and understand .


----------

